# Big walleye spawning filmed with GoPro



## pascalbouffard (May 15, 2015)

Hello I am Pascal, I am passionate about video editing. I love film my fishing. Here is my latest video. Big walleye spawning filmed with gopro. Thank you and good viewing :beer: Listen to 1080p


----------



## pascalbouffard (May 15, 2015)

my fishing season started well :beer:


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent video!


----------

